# Using AMNPS in the fog



## richard cameron (Jan 12, 2018)

How well does the AMNPS work in fog?  I have an offset stick burner and need to cold smoke some bacon.  The bacon has been curing for 13 days now, and the weather forecast is for overnight fog for the next few days.  How do I proceed?


----------



## muddydogs (Jan 12, 2018)

I had issues twice in the last week keeping my AMNPS tray lit when it was foggy and raining. Dry your pellets out really well in the microwave and keep an eye on the smoke volume. Not sure if my issue was the pellets as I didn't dry them in the micro as other flavors of the same brand have been burning well so I didn't dry these or if it was all the moisture in the air.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 12, 2018)

Moisture in the air displaces the oxygen...  You may have trouble keeping it lit...  One solution may be to elevate the AMNPS with legs or something similar...  Worked for me....












LEGS 3.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 16, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2018)

I think as long as you have a good draft & air flow you will be alright.
Keep the stack and dampers open all the way & put the Amnps against the back wall of the firebox under the CC. 
The tube works really well in my Lang.
Al


----------



## richard cameron (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks Dave and Al, the fog isn’t so heavy today.  I placed my AMNPS to the back of the firebox under the CC like Al said to do.  I have plenty of draft under the AMNPS to keep it lit.  I will keep you posted as to my results.


----------

